# smokey pink tutorial



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 3, 2007)

this is my first tutorial, so sorry if it's confusing. feel free to ask any questions, and give me suggestions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh and by the way, some of the pics are totally washed out, so it looks like all i have is a wash of eyeshadow color on my lid, but there's a lot more than it looks like. so don't apply it that light.

you're going to need

face:
loreal true match in c1
makeup up forever full cover in 2
porcelain pink msf

eyes:
stilife paint
print eyeshadow
fuschia pigment
black tied eyeshadow
pink opal pigment
some cheapo black pencil liner
maybelline great lash in blackest black

lips:
some cheapo pinkish brown lip liner
flirt lipstick in obsess (i think this looks like a pinker ramblin' rose on me)
and instant gold lustreglass

and this is the look we're going for!





alright so first, you're going to want to start with a bare face, and put your stuff on after because the black falls on your face, and you don't want to ruin your foundation with it. if you need undereye concealor, use it now. and then put stilife paint all over your eyelid and lower eyelid. ignore the planet over my lip, im pmsing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







next you're going to grab some print eyeshadow with your 239 brush, and apply it lightly on your eyelid, blending upwards. i blend by starting out as close to the lashline as possible and moving up as more and more eyeshadow comes off the brush. you want to concentrate the color on the outer corner and lashline, but you also want it to cover the whole lid below the crease, and blend up from there (remember it's darker in person than in the picture)




after that you're going to put some fuschia pigment on your 239 brush.




 cover the same area you did with print, but add a little bit more to the crease area. (darker in person)




get out your black tied, and put some on your 219 brush.




apply black tied to the lashline area




after that you're going to want to blend up and add some more to the outer corner, and blend in




get pink opal with your 239 brush, and apply it to the browbone and the edge of the eyeshadow.




blend the eyeshadow with the pink opal so there's no harsh lines.




get an angled eyeliner brush, and put black tied on the outer corner of your lower lash line.




do the same thing to the whole upper lashline, and blend it with the eyeshadow a little bit, making sure the lash line is the darkest area on your lid.




put fuschia on the middle of your lower lid




and then grab a damp tissue, and wipe up all the black under your eye. make sure the inner corner is clean.




add pink opal to the inner corner




curl your eyelashes. i actually think just curling once at the base looks better than doing a whole bunch along the whole lash, as long as it's not curled into a sharp angle. 




put your mascara on. i hold the mascara wand at the base of the lashes, and then wiggle it while pulling it upward and out toward the side of my head. i apply a little bit more to the outer eyelashes. on the lower lashes, i wipe the wand over them towards the outside of the eye.




now it's time for eyeliner. this should hopeully pull the eyes together. you're going to apply it to the lower waterline heavily, and then hold it verticly in between each lash and wiggle it a little to get it between the lashes.




next apply the eyeliner to the upper waterline, and don't skip the corner area.




YAYYY YOUR EYES ARE DONE! good job. now for the foundation.....

get your foundation brush and make sure there's no blue eyeshadow on it. there normally is on mine for some reason..




weird....
anyways, apply the foundation under your eyes, on your cheeks, forhead and a little bit on your chin and down your neck.




and then blend it all together and make sure there's no streaks or anything.




next is concealor. first i like to just dot the concealor on over any redness (pimples/blemishes/scars/whatever) using my fingers.




to blend it in, i just tap over the dot with my finger until the edges dissapear. NO RUBBING!




yayy 




next i like to take my trusty 187, and buff all over my face to blend anything i missed.




now brake (break?) out those lipliners, and line the whole outside of your lips




then you're going to want to blend with your finger, into the lips. after you've blended the outside, cover the whole mouth in lipliner.




put your lipstick on straight outta the tube. 




blot those suckas!




wait on the lipgloss because you don't want to get it all over your hand if you accidently wipe your lips.
apply your msf with your fingers to your cheek bones, and up to your brow bone making a backwards "2" shape surrounding the eye and then jetting back up the cheek bone. yup i use my fingers. porcelain pink doesn't show up on me with a brush.




brush your eyebrows, and fill then in if you need to. i need to, but i didn't.




then wipe your whole face with a tissue (lightly!) to smooth everything together. 




i don't know what happened to my lipgloss picture because i really remember taking it. anyways, put instant gold lustreglass all over your lips.

and then get dressed and take stupid looking pictures!

















tell me how i did on my first tutorial!


----------



## Calhoune (Jan 3, 2007)

You did great!
Alot of details, informative, good pictures, and a beautiful look of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This smokey eye look really great on you, going to have to try it myself!

And I'd like to see more tutorials from you~


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 4, 2007)

Love it!  I'm gonna try this =)  

And I agree, the smokey eye looks fab on you!


----------



## stephbunny (Jan 4, 2007)

oh i never thought of that combination, but I like it a lot!
I'm gonna try to duplicate it sometime. thanks for the tutorial!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks so pretty!! Very lovely indeed. I'm going to try it soon.

By the way, I totally love your hair.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 4, 2007)

I love it!!! gonna try that on the weekend!!
and i loooove your hair!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great tutorial!!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great Job!  I know it takes lots of work but your 1st tutorial was awesome.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 4, 2007)

that looks great..thanks


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## milamonster (Jan 5, 2007)

so cute!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 5, 2007)

love it !


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 5, 2007)

Love the makeup, love the hair and l really like your nails too!  Thanks for this.


----------



## drummerlover2000 (Jan 7, 2007)

LOVE the tutorial! Your hair is kick ass too! =D The necklace you're wearing is unique and I like it! =D Great job on the TUT! =D


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 13, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## Tshari (Jan 13, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## didopage (Jan 14, 2007)

I Love it ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What nail polish did you use ?


----------



## Teal (Jan 14, 2007)

wowww!


----------



## 5_mac_love (Jan 16, 2007)

very pretty! has anyone ever told you, you look like kylie minogue?


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jan 16, 2007)

Loved it ... now gotta try it. envious of your large eyes! - C


----------



## Marci (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm really in love with this look!


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 17, 2007)

Cool!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 18, 2007)

love this tutorial <3


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 21, 2007)

thank you everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *5_mac_love* 

 
_very pretty! has anyone ever told you, you look like kylie minogue?_

 
you're actually the first person to ever tell me that! thank you though, i love her!


----------



## MellissaG (Jan 21, 2007)

lmao Musubi cracks me up. 

Love the tut.


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Feb 7, 2007)

It looks so hard to do, but I´m gonna try it. Loved your tut!!!


----------



## Joyness (Feb 7, 2007)

Gorgeous and I love the color combo, not one I would have thought to try! Great tut!


----------



## nausea (Feb 10, 2007)

nice coloring..
black vs pink sounds like a nice look for me to try.. as of someone who doesnt wear pinks!
thankya.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Feb 15, 2007)

thank you guys


----------



## miss.vampira (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome makeup, and your hair rocks!


----------



## Joke (Feb 18, 2007)

You did an awesome job! You're so pretty!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

ur too gorgeous, and wonderful tut!!!


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 22, 2007)

Cute!
I love it


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Feb 24, 2007)

thank you everyone


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

too cute! i love it =]


----------



## july (Mar 24, 2007)

I really loved it 
And I will try it ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## boudoir (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! i could never reproduce it, but it was cool to see! I love your hair too


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

pretty pretty.


----------



## joyousdays (Apr 15, 2007)

My first time to know u can apply e/s before foundation, it's funny, and works well on you


----------



## pichima (Apr 22, 2007)

i love it!!! 
you did a great job


----------



## bonbon_912 (May 14, 2007)

goodness you're so gorgeous x)
it looks very great on you :]!


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

ur hair is AWESOME!


----------



## missmacqtr (May 14, 2007)

so cute! u look so pretty!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (May 15, 2007)

*Nice tut! Your so cute!*


----------



## c00ki312 (May 17, 2007)

you look very pretty. love the eyes!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------

